# A Cold Day Out - Glasgow Meet and Play day 22nd February



## CarPro.UK

This is an event you won't want to miss! A double header!

Saturday the 21st is a beginners machine polishing tuition day, this is a paid class run by Defined Details and Dooka Detailing. 
You can find more info here http://www.facebook.com/events/602911409840865

Please *Do Not* turn up to this day without booking before hand and paying for your spot. Contact Gordon Muir at Defined Details to do so.

The Sunday however is an open to all, turn up when you like day.

A joint day with CarPro UK and Tom from Imperial Wax we hope to create a fun, friendly day.
I've been to a number of open days before, and I hate pushy sales people. You won't find that at a Cold Day Out.

The main purpose of the day is to share tips, tricks and hints not only from Tom and myself but also from Gordon(Defined) and Rob(Dooka)
There will be a wet demo area and a dry demo area, where we won't just show you how it works but you can test the products yourselves.

There will be a Show and Shine competition on the day and everyone will be entered, judged by Gordon and Rob, with prizes and a trophy for the winner.

For those that like a product, and do want to purchase we will have deals on the day but you will need to find one of us and ask to purchase.. we won't chase you around haha.

All are welcome, we hope to make this a great day and would love for you to join us.

If you have facebook then you can find more details or click to attend here http://www.facebook.com/events/771280116242241

Thanks
Craig
CarPro UK


----------

